# [video] Advanced 5x5 Tutorial



## APdRF (Jan 24, 2015)

This time I explain how do I speedsolve the 5x5:






At the end of the video there are 3 L2C and L4E examples.

Hope the video was useful and subscribe for more videos!

Thanks for watching


----------



## APdRF (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's a video with some example solves, hope you like it!


----------



## lerenard (Mar 2, 2015)

Some of your last two centers cases are not optimal (maybe that's how you do them fastest, but they use more moves than necessary.

http://meep.cubing.net/l2c.html


----------



## APdRF (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you for the comment!

Yes, I know, but they are faster and easier for me that way  But I'll try to improve my movecount using the ones you posted, thank you again!


----------



## G2013 (Mar 2, 2015)

Muy buen video!


----------



## APdRF (Mar 2, 2015)

¡Muchas gracias G2013! Seguiré subiendo vídeos como este


----------



## lerenard (Mar 3, 2015)

You've inspired me to make a similar video, check it out!


----------



## APdRF (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm glad to hear that, for sure I'll take a look at it


----------

